# Salty toasts



## n0w0rries (May 17, 2009)

Anybody have any good salty toasts? 
Here's a few:
Fair winds and following seas

The wind that blows, the ship that goes, And the lass that loves a sailor

Ho! stand to your glasses steady! 'Tis all we have left to prize. 
A cup to the dead already. Hurrah for the next that dies. 

I need to get some good ones--Buccaneer Days is approaching fast!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's to our wives and girlfriends. May they never meet!


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Down the hatch and up yer mizzen!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

To scurvy!

(This is the one where everyone gets really quiet and kind of stares at you. The other one is "To syphilis!")


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

The Royal Navy has a number of specific toasts which are used on each day of the week. It is the job of the newest officer or midshipman to propose them. Traditionally they are given no help and should they forget then they should buy drinks for all those present.

Monday:Our ships at sea.

Tuesday: Our men.

Wednesday: Ourselves (as no-one else is likely to concern themselves with our welfare).

Thursday: A bloody war or a sickly season.

Friday: A willing foe and sea room.

Saturday: Sweethearts and wives (may they never meet).

Sunday: Absent friends.


----------



## n0w0rries (May 17, 2009)

Very cool. Keep them coming! Can't believe I forgot wives and sweethearts!


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

talk about salty toasts! we drank a mixture of rum & seawater when we crossed the arctic circle going up the west coast of greenland on the topsail ketch Sheila Yeates in 85 . not the best tasting drink!


----------



## jmolan (Sep 5, 2009)

Here's to fat fish and firm women!........ 

what the fishermen like to toast

The guy who first used it (in front of me) was guy who had "wrung more saltwater out of his socks than I had sailed through.." !


----------



## jmolan (Sep 5, 2009)

Here's to fat fish and firm women!........ 

what the fishermen like to toast..I was told the guy who I first heard this from had "wrung more saltwater out of his socks than I have sailed through"!


----------



## LakePirate (May 10, 2008)

Bottoms up to your drink but never to your boat


----------



## imiloa (Mar 17, 2004)

*Another thread of toasts*

A similar thread on Wooden Boat Forum...
Nautical toasts - The WoodenBoat Forum


----------

